# APC test



## fullauto2012 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm running apcupsd on FreeBSD 10.1
I was wondering if there is anyway know to remotely cause the battery to sound alarm without actually disturbing the power?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2015)

apctest(8) has an option to sound the alarm.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Nov 5, 2015)

unfortunately, the model I have doesn't support `apctest`.


----------

